# SS 06.12.14 - Bizet "Symphony In C"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Georges Bizet (1838 - 1875)*

Symphony in C major

1. Allegro vivo
2. Andante. Adagio
3. Allegro vivace
4. Finale. Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Once again, not a work I am overly familiar with. Looking forward to revisiting it. This weekend I'll be going with this recording:

View attachment 57857


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Not overly familiar with this one either, so don't feel too bad!









Sir Thomas Beecham with the French National Radio Orchestra.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't own this one so I'm listening to this version on Youtube
and I've never heard this piece
and I've never heard of Ostrowsky the conductor
and I have no idea where the Bilkent Symphony Orchestra is
It should be an educational weekend


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> nd I have no idea where the Bilkent Symphony Orchestra is/QUOTE]
> 
> Ankara! (Part of the Bilkent Univerity)
> 
> ...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I used to have Bizet's L'Arlésienne and Carmen Suites (Karajan) on LP. Something tells me I also had his Symphony, but I can't be certain. In any case, Bizet never attracted much interest and it has been a long time since I heard any. I will give this one a listen:

Beecham/NRSO France


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll listen to two recordings.

On vinyl - Jean Martinon with the Orchestre National De L'O.R.T.F.:









On CD - Leopold Stokowski with the National Philharmonic O:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll also listen to Beecham.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I currently have no recording of Symphony in C, but I shall seek out Stokowski. His Sony rec. impressed me the most for Bizet's youthful work.:tiphat:


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I have no recording of this symphony as well.

I'll probably go with Paavo Järvi / Orchestre de Paris










On Qobuz


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Paavo Jarvi here as well.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This is my choice with Spotify


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Paavo Järvi & co from local library


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

JACE said:


> I'll listen to two recordings.
> 
> On vinyl - Jean Martinon with the Orchestre National De L'O.R.T.F.:
> 
> ...


Haven't heard the piece in years. I think I have the Stokie recording in one of those bargain boxes. Will trot it out.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I like this symphony and listen to it often. It's said Bizet hid it away because it was too close a copy of his teacher's, Gounod's Symphony No. 1. And it is! Hear it yourself in Gounod's fine, if almost forgotten, Symphny No. 1 in D.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't believe that I've ever heard this work. I'll be going--on *Spotify--*with the New Zealand Symphony Orchestra's rendition conducted by Donald Johanos.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

samurai said:


> I don't believe that I've ever heard this work. I'll be going--on *Spotify--*with the New Zealand Symphony Orchestra's rendition conducted by Donald Johanos.


It's pleasant. Just don't expect Carmen and you will be fine.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I listened to Bizet's Symphony in C tonight in what seemed like a fine performance by Paavo Jarvi. It was charming and pleasant I suppose, but I'm puzzled why it was included in the company of any of the recent works we have listened to in Saturday Symphony. Outside of the fact that it is remarkable that it was written by a 17 year old it's not in the same league at all. I think I'll replay the Miaskovsky again for this week instead!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> It's pleasant.


Quite the astute insight, pleasant and not much more! 

/ptr


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> It's pleasant. Just don't expect Carmen and you will be fine.


I take your point entirely
That said I really enjoyed it and will return to it again soon


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I am going with Celidibache and Berlin on Rdio (which I've dumped Spotify for, at lest temporarily).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Beecham on EMI is the only version I have - I'd only consider buying another recording of it if there was some rare Bizet fill-ups. The symphony itself is a fine accomplishment for one so young but I can't say it's ever been one of my favourites. Nevertheless, I certainly prefer it to the Gounoud symphony which allegedly influenced it. Strange how Bizet composed this work with relatively little difficulty and yet struggled really badly with the follow-up - presumably his priorities lay elsewhere.


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

It may not be an important addition to the cannon symphonies, but it has a certain youthful charm and vigour.

I'm listening to Orchestre National de France conducted by Seiji Ozawa on EMI.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I disagree with the dismissal of this symphony as 'pleasant.' It is much more than that. It is witty, extremely precocious, and very finely wrought. One of the most respectable compositional efforts I've heard from a 17 year old composer.

I prefer it played with a smaller orchestra with a crisp sound, because it is very classical, sort of a neo classical piece from the mid Romantic era.


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

clavichorder said:


> I disagree with the dismissal of this symphony as 'pleasant.' It is much more than that. It is witty, extremely precocious, and very finely wrought.


I agree. I have known this symphony since before time began....I mean, for very long time. It was Lennie's recording that introduced me to it. Bizet's C Major and Prokofiev's 1st symphony are great "divertimenti" to clean the palate...uh, ears.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I like the Adagio movement best.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sir Neville Marriner, Academy of St Martin-in-the-fields










I like this symphony too.


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is the recording I listened to:


----------

